# Plesk Obsidian Version 18.0.21 updatet nicht?



## Shorty1968 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
ich nutze Plesk Obsidian 18.0.21 und bekomme in Plesk angezeigt das es ein Update gibt,aber wenn ich dann drauf klicke lässt sich die Installer seite nicht aufrufen und bleibt weiss,wenn es dann doch klappt wird kein Update angezeigt.

Ich habe über die Shell schon folgendes versucht.
*apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
plesk repair all
apt-get dist-upgrade
plesk installer update
plesk installer upgrade *

Mein Server ist mit Debian 9 installiert.


----------



## ikosaeder (14. Januar 2020)

Für mich sieht das so aus, als wäre 18.0.21 bereits die aktualisierte Version.
Du könntest mal versuchen, den Paketcache aufzuräumen:
https://book.dpmb.org/debian-paketmanagement.chunked/ch07s03.html


----------



## Shorty1968 (14. Januar 2020)

Vielen dank aber /etc/apt/apt.conf gibt es bei mir leider nicht,sprich ich kann einige einstellungen nicht vornehmen.


----------



## ikosaeder (15. Januar 2020)

find / -name "apt.conf" 
Vielleicht liegt die Datei bei dir woanders.


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Januar 2020)

Vielen dank das war es,ich weiss nur nicht was *aptitude *bedeutet ist das bei mir Installiert?

Ich schau mir das am WE noch mal genauer an,den bei 
*7.3.4. Automatisch und regelmäßig Aufräumen*
blick ich auch noch nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## zerix (16. Januar 2020)

aptitute ist eine alternative zu apt-get. Die neuen Debian Versionen haben da noch eine weitere, die nennt sich 'apt'

Und erneut meine Empfehlung, du solltest dich mit Linux auseinander setzen und noch besser Plesk wegwerfen. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Zvoni (16. Januar 2020)

Aptitude ist der "offizielle" Paketmanager unter Debian (und dessen Kinder - z.B. Ubuntu).
z.B. Synaptic ist nur eine GUI, welche intern auf Aptitude-Befehle zugreift.
Dasselbe für "apt", "apt-get" usw.
Das sind quasi nur "Abkürzungen"


----------



## zerix (16. Januar 2020)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Aptitude ist der "offizielle" Paketmanager unter Debian (und dessen Kinder - z.B. Ubuntu).
> z.B. Synaptic ist nur eine GUI, welche intern auf Aptitude-Befehle zugreift.
> Dasselbe für "apt", "apt-get" usw.
> Das sind quasi nur "Abkürzungen"


Fast, ich nutze hauptsächlich 'apt'. Aber aptitude ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht der offizielle Manager. Es kommt oft vor, dass geraten wird, apt-get zu verwenden und nicht aptitude, vor allem bei upgrades. Bei älteren Debian Versionen musste man aptitude sogar noch nachinstallieren-

'apt' und 'aptitude' sind nur komfortabler zu bedienen und die Ausgabe ist etwas detaillierter.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Zvoni (16. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht erinner kann ich mit "aptitude" bzw. nur "apt" auch lokale *.deb's installieren, also im Prinzip was gdebi macht.


----------



## zerix (16. Januar 2020)

Das gab es ja auch schon bei Debian mit dkpk. 
Das wird bei allen Tools im Hintergrund verwendet.


----------



## Zvoni (16. Januar 2020)

Du meinst "dpkg"? Ja, das kenn ich, es wird aber davon abgeraten "dpkg -i blablbabla.deb" zu verwenden, weil es Abhängigkeiten nicht auflöst.

EDIT: Habs nachgesehen. Du hast recht.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool


----------



## zerix (16. Januar 2020)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst "dpkg"? Ja, das kenn ich, es wird aber davon abgeraten "dpkg -i blablbabla.deb" zu verwenden, weil es Abhängigkeiten nicht auflöst.
> 
> EDIT: Habs nachgesehen. Du hast recht.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool


Ja, ich meine dpkg. Keine Ahnung was meine Hände wieder geschrieben haben 

Ich weiß, habe vor ca 16 Jahren das erste mal Debian benutzt, da bekommt man ein bisschen was mit.


----------

